
Alexa Python Development: Build and Deploy an Alexa Skill - endlesstrax
https://realpython.com/alexa-python-skill/
======
shahidvii7
today i thought that i should learn creating alexa custom skills and i learn
and thought share the video so others can also learn.

[https://youtu.be/QsNN8jf-SnQ](https://youtu.be/QsNN8jf-SnQ)

